# Headin' East...



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Anyone gonna be on the water in the NE this week? I'm heading to the East side tomorrow afternoon through Thursday morning. Fishing mainly for chromers, but will mess with a few kings as well. Haven't been to my preferred side since late-March; gonna feel great!

Another month, and I'll have my boat ready to roll; watch out on the Big A :evil:...


----------



## near0921 (Nov 22, 2011)

Good Luck........I would like to hook up with you and learn from one of the best. I have been following your post for a while and always appreciate the honesty you put into your reports.

Todd


----------



## StonedFly (Feb 24, 2012)

Is the water below foote dam really technical for a drift boat rookie?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Good luck John, looking forward to a report.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Not at all techniqe its easy you should have no problem

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Anyone gonna be on the water in the NE this week? I'm heading to the East side tomorrow afternoon through Thursday morning. Fishing mainly for chromers, but will mess with a few kings as well. Haven't been to my preferred side since late-March; gonna feel great!
> 
> Another month, and I'll have my boat ready to roll; watch out on the Big A :evil:...


Chromers??? They're still out in 50 feet of water!  As of Sunday though there was a king, or two  on some of the harder to find gravel stretches. I suspect that there are a few in the deep, darker water behind them as well who might take kindly to some orange yarn.......

Let's get this Fall on the road!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Things did not go quite to plan, lol. First and foremost, WARM out! Nearly 80* and bright sun each day. Tribs are all very low, and still a tad on the warm side. I lost over half a day helping my buddy get his non-starting truck situation taken care of, so that sucked.

I fished two spots, both were hit or miss. Based off what I saw, things are still a little early; based on what I caught, they've been trickling in and out for over month. I never did try for steelhead; conditions just didn't feel right for that. It's closer to late summer than early fall in the NE. Some salmon are spawning, but most are still tight and staging. A lot of jacks and smaller males biting right now. I did whack one BEAUT of a coho hen on the big river. There are green weeds everywhere, and smallies running the banks still. I did see some NICE walleyes, but didn't try them. I also saw salmon every single spot I checked there. Bobbers and spawn caught everything for me. I noticed in one place, every fish but one had an adi-clip. Here's the few pics I took...


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Nice pics. That is a dandy coho! My buddy was there looking around and also said it was early.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

can't wait to hit up the AS this year. come about november you will be seeing me up there a lot!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

jmaddog8807 said:


> can't wait to hit up the AS this year. come about november you will be seeing me up there a lot!


I'll be on it well before that!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice pics and report John, except your giving away a nice a little spot? Thought you always edited those pics:lol: Used to fish there all the time, but been a few years. I don't like how they re-did it there.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I'll be on it well before that!


wish I could be as well, but october is a busy month with home football games for wayne state. plus i need to do a little bow hunting. i have all winter to catch chrome!


----------

